# Word of the Day - Inane



## debodun (Aug 16, 2021)

Inane (adjective) - silly, banal, pointless.

The inane prattling of the talk show host was of little interest to the intellectual.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 17, 2021)

Hollywood made many inane movies in recent years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2021)

Matrix said:


> Hollywood made many inane movies in recent years.


You got THAT right!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*The Inane groupie felt that her body was all she needed to attract a rich musician as a boyfriend *


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 18, 2021)

"The inanity of the defendant's testimonial gibberish is borderline idioglossia".


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 18, 2021)

Love this word and use it a lot, especially describing politicians.


----------

